# What would be your ideal life?



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Forget about SA, finances, or any other encumbrance. If you could have any life you wanted, what would it be?

For me, I'd want to live on a farmstead. I'd want a simple two story house. I'd want to live very simply, like at a 1900 level of technology. I'd have running water and flush toilets/toilet paper (all three are an absolute must for me), but no electricity. No phone, no computer (hard to live without, I know XD), no car. It'd be simple. I'd have a wife who I love very much and who loved me very much. She'd be able to see the good in anyone, and would calm me down whenever I get too negative or angry (happens a lot with SA). I'd want a huge family, 5-7 kids XD I'd live off the land, growing crops and raising livestock.

My farmstead would be in a valley amidst rolling hills, like those in far eastern Iowa or Wisconsin. There'd be land spreading out to the horizon, and the horizon would be defined by the rolling hills. The entire valley would be covered in mist early in the morning, like in Ireland. The land would be filled with streams and woods and prairies. It would be a little ways away from a small town, one of those places where everybody knows your name. A nice cozy place. It's a place I would go to regularly to hang out in the local pub and chat with the locals, talk about life.

That's what my ideal life would be. What's yours?


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't really know what it would be, right now. I can't think of anything. But I used to dream of living a simple life like that!


----------



## Entertainthepain (Jul 6, 2009)

I love music.. i play guitar and write lyrics and sing... accept for i don't do it in public... i just have a music myspace and post my music i write and record there. i've been asked to play shows.. but i could never do that ( don't like the center of attention stuff)

A perfect life for me would be... to be able to live that dream of being in a band. not some crazy band... or some band life where i go drink all the time or anything... but just where... i live out in california or just somewhere... anywhere nice... have a big house... have a wife... and write music.. play shows and do what i love... get my message across... but also be able to live a simple life... have a few close friends... and like you said just be able to go to a local bar.. once in a while and socialize with people from time to time. talk about life.. just relax. and just be... happy.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i'd live in a forest in japan. but not modern japan. an old japan. back in the day where things were simple and without the complexities of modern life. the best image i can conjour up is living in a cave with a martial art grandmaster, and being his disciple. forest and trees all around with the sound of a waterfall nearby that we use in training for conditioning etc. living with nature. perfect


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

This is what I would want my house to look like.


----------



## Jaybo (Jul 6, 2009)

Log cabin w/ lots of land and farm animals---oh and all of my family living near by.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I would do all kind of things...this also is not taking into account lack of motivation, courage, luck, genetics, or intelligence...

first, I would be great looking, with genetics that allow me to workout and easily get totally ripped, and I would like to explore the world a lot. I would like to do burning man and see the cannabis cup (interestingly, I don't use marijuana). I would be charming, obviously unsocially challenged, and would seduce women and have lots of dancing and no strings attached sex (because girls would sleep with me just because of my looks, but I'm charming and smart too!). I would climb mountains, row across the ocean, run marathons, act in a few porn movies (for fun, I wouldn't need the money). Probably owning a yacht and island like Johnny Depp would be on the list. I would like to go from experience to experience successfully. Like, act in some independent films and be praised for that, be part of a huge band like RHCP or sumblime, deep sea scuba dive, explore underwater caves, interview famous people, have a talk show, visit countries all of the world, and have spontaneous nights of dancing and sex wherever I go, and really care about people and have them care about me, but not on a long term basis, ride a motorcycle (that may be the first thing I listed that might actually happen some day), be a somewhat successful stand up comedian, be a successful MMA fighter, have spontaneous, crazy life-experiences, too many to count. Start a family late in life and live old enough to see their kid's kids, and share with them the memories of my crazy awesome life and have them be successful. And have a sweet mansion in the country. With hopes like these, how could I be disappointed? haha.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Hmm, this is a hard question. I'd live in a beautiful, well-organized (is that the term?) country with a moderate climate. I'd have a job that I love and that pays well. I'd have my own apartment, with a cat or two. And a wonderful group of friends that I can call up any time I feel like it. I'd have some horseback riding buddies with whom I could go trail riding on the weekends :yes I'd travel frequently, both for work and for pleasure. That's all I can think of for now...


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

All I want is to find a stinkingly rich woman, that will support me.


----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

One story house. 3 Bedroom. (I have two kids). 1 office. Finished basement for a rec. room. Fenced in backyard. 2 bathrooms, well.. 1.5 bathrooms.

A decent sized SUV, not huge.

Not cold climate, not too hot either.

Not rich, but comfortable, and able to put money into savings. (Not a ton out of each paycheck but something.)

My children to be happy, content & nothing like me with SA/OCD.

That's it


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

A simple life in the countryside with someone I love.










This is all I need. :|


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I <3 that picture 

As for my ideal life, I actually would love the chance to stay in the city I'm already living in--except I would obviously like a nicer place to stay. Not necessarily a mansion, just a quiet apartment or small house somewhere with a great view. I'd like to be comfortable financially, and have at least a part time job nearby to keep me busy. But I'd have the funds to go out and eat often--not at really fancy places, just local restaurants and bars and tea shops. Ideally, I'd like to be an established writer. No kids in my ideal life, just somebody special who loves me (and maybe a few cats).


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd want a little rundown-looking house with an overgrown garden. There's one I walk past on my way to the shops that I wish I could own one day. Its walls are wooden, covered in white and dark green paint that's flaking off; you can see some of it trodden into the dirt underneath the windows. The steps leading up to the front door sag in the middle like they've been there for too long and have grown tired. I imagine they creak rather badly. The garden is nothing more than a few untended shrubs and tufts of coarse grass growing on an otherwise naked hill. If it wasn't just around the corner from a busy street and big shopping centre it would be like something out of a fairytale. Something you would find elves and pixies living inside.

I don't want to live alone, but I have no particular desire for a partner. I'd like to adopt some children, older ones that nobody else will take in because they're not blond, blue-eyed, caucasian newborns. Two, I think. It's the perfect number. They'd each have a playmate, and I could make enough spare time to share it with each of them individually. 

Aside from that, I want to study clinical psychology. I want to work hard at that and earn a "Dr" in front of my name. And I want to publish a book one day, if I ever have the time to write one.


----------



## Corey (Jun 12, 2009)

Technology, lots of it. I'm majoring in a field with computers, so ideally I'd live in a nice, medium-sized house (or large apartment) with a wife who is equally socially anxious and as much of a nerd as I am. I'd want to live with her in a... suburb-type area. A somewhat isolated area with some neighbors that's not far from a city. 

I want to live very close to a gas station or convenience store that I'd be a regular at. I would be great friends with the people who work there and I'd walk by every once in a while and we'd all have a few laughs.

My wife and I would have hardcore computers capable of playing games at the highest quality. Also, we'd have cats. I love cats. I want a small family, maybe one kid (preferably a boy).


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Honestly, I have worked hard enough and been lucky enough to be heading down my perfect life path. Sure SA is a hump in the road but I am getting there and making progress through it. I have worked in my passion (motor racing) and have a very good chance of starting a career in the aerospace industry (another passion of mine). I have the perfect family, very loving and great friends who I hope I can hold on to for many years to come.

I suppose if I could wish for my true perfect (unrealistic) life it would be to have a career as a racing driving in a top series and make a living out of it. Traveling the world to drive cars really fast and get paid millions for the privilege? yes please.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd have a big sprawling house with tall glass windows furnished in a very airy but classic style, lots of views and space, overlooking a small lake, amidst lots of evergreen trees. I'd have a guard dog or two, a garden in which I'd grow my own fruit and vegetables. The house would have windowseats, a fireplace, a breakfast nook, several bedrooms, library, den, all modern amenities, the works...don't really care for a pool but a jacuzzi would be all right. Of course this would be in a country I'd find suitable to live in, preferably within easy driving distance of at least a sizable town or city. I'd get myself a little roadster, nothing too pretentious but something comfortable and fun to drive.

I'd then live there and attempt to write and paint, maybe publish a few novels that would make it to the bestseller list so I could pay for my living expenses. I'd travel every holiday if possible, travel some parts of the Silk Road, visit as many historical and ancient cities as I can and keep an illustrated chronicle of my journeys. I'd be free to go where I please, spend a sunny, peaceful weekend in one city and explore another the next. Maybe somewhere along the way I'd meet someone intriguing with whom I'd be comfortable with for the rest of my life.


----------



## TaniaN (Jun 24, 2009)

Ideally I would travel all over the world and live in all sorts of different places. Right now I would be out and about taking photographs. Or I would be enjoying the weather with my loved ones.


----------



## TheUnwelcome (Jul 9, 2009)

I would live in the time of Vikings or Knights. I love medieval history and have always had this deep seated honor for knights. I also like vikings because 50% of my heritage is swedish and traced back to viking descendants. Although both time periods could be seen as harsh, I think that the time period we live in is much worse. The psychological warfare that we go through each and every day is much more debilitating than physical warfare. And the people of these time periods had much courage not knowing what might happen in the next split second.









Lol i'm a nerd.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

I've always been fascinated with the culture of the early plains indians. Give me a tipi and a peace pipe and I'd be golden. I'd see the extinction of modern technology as a good thing. Ironic since I'm posting on an internet forum. My theory though is that SA is a relatively modern affliction caused in part by the culture of modern society.


----------



## somethinginthewind (Jul 11, 2009)

I would LOVE to be a veterinary exchange student in Australia & Hawaii, work at the Best Friends Animal Society in Utah (but Utah? really?), start my own animal sanctuary... & marry someone with a huge heart & wicked smile. :mushy LOL


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

My ideal life would be to revel in what i have.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

somethinginthewind said:


> & marry someone with a huge heart & wicked smile. :mushy LOL


Well said XD


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd wake up at 4pm, everyday, and immediately get high. Start playing online poker at 6pm. Do that until 1am. And I'd make enough money doing it to support me and my pothead, Red Sox loving, nymphomaniac girlfriend.


----------



## homer (Nov 23, 2008)

I would have a girlfriend who was a little bit naughty. Some good friends with some good times together. I would have time to do some traveling and see the far corners of the earth.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

What the average person takes for granted: a steady job, lover, family, friends...


----------



## SADuser (Jul 9, 2009)

I would live in a classical stone castle, with a large dark common room consisting of an oversized fireplace, rug, and a single seat. It is here where I shall get totally wasted, and cruise around the house in a golf buggy, shouting obsanities towards the tin-cladded statues. Off the hook parties would be a common occurance within the castle, invitation only. 

Alternative life:
Live in a studio apartment within a dense urban city in Japan. Downstairs I would have a garage filled with high performance vehicles, complete with a personal mechanic. Most nights, I would cruise the streets alongside other japanese car enthusiasts, and then, spectate at illegal downhill drifting events. 

If i wanted to aim realistically, I would hope for a nice home in the hills, overlooking my beautiful city, with a nice wife. If i ever overcame my SA, I would probably host social functions, and listen to smooth house music whilst gazing at the nightly city views. All very cheesy, I know.


----------



## Gardener84 (Feb 4, 2009)

My ideal life would be a steady job as an engineer, place of my own, and a great girlfriend to share my life with. The house I'd design myself, build it sort of as a small-scale castle (small rooms, tight hallways, but lots of 'em) with high walls for privacy. I'd have a garden (of course), and a "tower" of sorts where I can sit at the top and watch out over the land. My choice of car is either an old '66 mustang or a Mazda miata.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

My ideal life would be a life without anxiety, worry, or lack of confidence.

But since we're dreaming....I would be an inventor, selling patents to big companies for lots of money. 

I would own a small island somewhere tropical, but close enough to civilization that I could hop on my solar powered yacht and dock at a city port. My island would also be solar powered. I would have a guest resort for friends and SASers to stay or even live there.

I would also have a pilots license and a small plane. On the island I will get around in golf carts or ATVs. For my trips to the mainland I would have some cars in stored in a garage there. 

And of course, I would have a wife who loved me before I had all of that 

I also think it would be awesome to be Bruce Wayne if he was real.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

My ideal life involves the following: I would like to be injected with a nanotechnology that effectively cures disease and ageing. I would also like to have the option to select how I will physically appear each day, so I can change my gender and a few other attributes depending on mood. I would live among other humans in the colonies they have founded throughout the Solar System. Finding love would not be as unlikely as it is now, for many reasons. I would have several different careers and doctorates due to my extended lifespan. I would still be a scientist, but also an artist. Not so far fetched I reckon.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Small 2-bedroom (with the 2nd bedroom being used as a makeshift home recording studio/jamming area ) house in outer London within driving distance of the inner boroughs, living with a girlfriend (eventually wife) + some cats and within walking distance of other friends. Playing in a band that plays gigs in small venues around London, with my "real" job being an engineer of some kind in a recording studio and occasionally working as a session player when needed. I'd have a fairly nice car, but nothing too fancy that everyone would hate me for "showing off" whenever I drive past them, so perhaps some old 70s supercar or if we're going for something more recent, a BMW or Merc. I _never_ want kids.

Nothing fancy.  I don't want to be super rich or super famous, just doing what I love and living comfortably.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I would be in a farmhouse in Maine on a rocky coastline with a picture window that was overlooking a harbor with a lighthouse in the distance on one side and a field of spruces and firs out the other window and it would be located about 30 miles from any town. I would have cords of wood piled up every fall all split and ready to burn in my woodstove and I would have a field full of blackberries, blueberries and apple and pear trees and I would have grape vines and a garden with all sorts of veggies. 

Or, I would have a log cabin out in the woods somewhere about a half hour from town and there would be a stream running through my property and I would catch fish or hunt deer and still have a garden for veggies and trees and bushes for fruit. 

Either way I know I would be isolated... the biggest bonus is if I could find someone to share that life with me and be a team and enjoy that dream together. 

Hey ideally maybe I would live in my farmhouse in Maine from Spring to Fall and the Log Cabin down South in the Winter lol... 

I would be a writer or I would do insurance billing or medical transcription from home. But preferably I would be independently wealthy and not have to worry about money - I would just work for something to do.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Same life I have now, only it would include a few friends, a boyfriend (who would later become my husband and we'd have a family), and a career.That career being either a writer, a history professor, or anything else in the history field. Oh, and traveling. I want to see the world.
I love my life now, actually, I just wish it was more social, I went out more, and I didn't freak out so much when I work.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

The interesting thing is that the life I am living right now is pretty close to my ideal life. I can't really think about much I would change, except maybe living somewhere that isn't freezing cold in the winters! I would love to live in Florida. It would also be great to have some good friends and a boyfriend. I just want to be happy in my life- whatever I decide to do. I want to be a psychology professor/researcher as my future job. I would say that would be pretty ideal


----------



## kanarazu (Jul 4, 2009)

a job where I can travel constantly, and if we get to do whatever we want, let's throw time travel in there too!


----------



## homer (Nov 23, 2008)

kanarazu said:


> let's throw time travel in there too!


Aren't you worried you might change the past in such a way that you cease to exist?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Being entirely self-sufficient by living in an electrically-powered houseboat with salt-water purifiers and fishing appliances, and maybe working an online job with a wireless laptop to provide enough money to dock in port every once in a while to supplant the other necessities as well as enjoy other things from time to time.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

My ideal life? Does it need to be something centered on reality or fantasy??

In reality, I think I would be pretty happy if I could get my job as a train driver, save cash, be independant and hopefully by that stage travelled overseas at least once, if not twice to both Canada and the north of Europe.

I would also say by this stage that I would not like to be a virgin and I will already be at the stage where I've met somebody nice and am starting to think about a house with a white picket fence and blah blah blah, but that might be crossing over into the realm of fantasy and fictitious/wishful thinking


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

I think it would be amazing to work as a visual effects supervisor or animator for Industrial Light and Magic or Pixar Animation Studios, be married for the rest of my life to someone I really love and loves me, live somewhere comfortable but not extravagant, own a truck and motorcycle, and be able to just hang out and do stuff with friends and family, and just enjoy life with the people around me.


----------



## La_Resistance (Feb 3, 2009)

Being in a constant mental state of overall happiness. Living my life to the full potential, sharing with others my passion for life and people, making people feel good, be able to send and feel positive vibes wherever I go. 

Wake up every morning with a smile on my face, looking next to me and seeing the person I love the most in the world, there lying beside me smiling right back at me.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

Being the Montréal Canadiens' captain and lifting the Stanley Cup......

Seriously, in my ideal life, i would wake up on morning and be able to say: i am satisfied and happy with my life, i would have a satisfying career, a good circle of friends, a happy relationship with a girlfriend.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Hmmmm....let's see....Naruto on Mon, Tues, Wed and half of Thurs and Half of other Thurs, fri, sat and sun would Neji. Yep, that's my perfect life.


----------



## xyzhousexyz (Jun 21, 2009)

Working at a secure good paying job, with a family (wife kids/friends) and house. 
wow that was short.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Witan said:


> Forget about SA, finances, or any other encumbrance. If you could have any life you wanted, what would it be?
> 
> For me, I'd want to live on a farmstead. I'd want a simple two story house. I'd want to live very simply, like at a 1900 level of technology. I'd have running water and flush toilets/toilet paper (all three are an absolute must for me), but no electricity. No phone, no computer (hard to live without, I know XD), no car. It'd be simple. I'd have a wife who I love very much and who loved me very much. She'd be able to see the good in anyone, and would calm me down whenever I get too negative or angry (happens a lot with SA). I'd want a huge family, 5-7 kids XD I'd live off the land, growing crops and raising livestock.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a beautiful life. Maybe you should join the Amish! I'd miss my car and electricity.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Some Russian Guy said:


> All I want is to find a stinkingly rich woman, that will support me.


cute


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

caflme said:


> I would be in a farmhouse in Maine on a rocky coastline with a picture window that was overlooking a harbor with a lighthouse in the distance on one side and a field of spruces and firs out the other window and it would be located about 30 miles from any town. I would have cords of wood piled up every fall all split and ready to burn in my woodstove and I would have a field full of blackberries, blueberries and apple and pear trees and I would have grape vines and a garden with all sorts of veggies.
> 
> Or, I would have a log cabin out in the woods somewhere about a half hour from town and there would be a stream running through my property and I would catch fish or hunt deer and still have a garden for veggies and trees and bushes for fruit.
> 
> ...


I have loved the idea of living in Maine all my life! I'm in blistering hot Arizona where even the lakes are man made with reclaimed water. Dust and cactus here. There is no life. Who the heck would choose to live in this God forsaken land?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

epril said:


> I have loved the idea of living in Maine all my life! I'm in blistering hot Arizona where even the lakes are man made with reclaimed water. Dust and cactus here. There is no life. Who the heck would choose to live in this God forsaken land?


Oh, I would never want to live in Florida either. My dream would be to live somewhere cold but sunny.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

kanarazu said:


> a job where I can travel constantly, and if we get to do whatever we want, let's throw time travel in there too!


Dr. Who fan?


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

My net worth would be around the 11-13 million range so I'd be able to travel the world and live a comfortable lifestyle. I'd be best friends with Thomas Bangalter and Guy-Manuel de Homem-Christo. I'd have a great body and wouldn't be awkward when I'm around people and actually experience this "confidence" thing that everyone is talking about. I'd be in the middle of a beautiful remote area, preferably with lots of trees and waterfalls, and have a Tony Stark like house with digital glass and a interactive house computer (Jarvis). I'd have a full grown tiger for a pet that I raised since it was a cub so it'll be cool to me but eat everyone else. My garage would consist of at minimum fifteen Italian, British, German and French 2-seater sports cars. And finally I would have a huge race track in the back of my house to drive my incredibly fasts cars...alone...by myself...

O, and there would be no Miley Cyrus or Rachael Ray.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

I wouldn't work but somehow I would be very rich =) I would have two houses, one on my own private island with perfectly crystal blue water surrounding it and one would be a chateau/castle-like place somewhere it snows a lot. I'd be married and we would be madly in love and have two cats. I would have a selection of cars to drive depending on my mood, including an old 1940s Ford that was pimped out. I would be very healthy, with my own nutritionist and chef and I would be deadly at kickboxing. I'd also be the best saxophone player in the local jazz bands and I would frequent all the jazzy joints and people would know not to mess with me :lol


----------



## Cloudy Sky (Aug 9, 2009)

Being the number one professional bodybuilder in the world... I know that many people are fully convinced that an 'average' boy like me can't achieve that, but I will do all I can to prove them wrong. Living a life in fiery competition, constantly striving to be your best, and excelling with your body development...yeah guys, that's it.


----------



## fadetoblack72 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd just like to live comfortably here in Vermont possibly in a log cabin with lots of acreage to hunt on with a woman who I absolutely adore that adores me back. We are best friends and have the best friends. Money wouldn't need to be excessive but I'd like to still work building beautiful homes for people who appreciate my quality work. I would get all my food from the land whether it be from the garden, hunting, or the animals I raise. I can just picture my beautiful wife tending the garden and us taking walks in the morning or evening seeing the wildlife running free. Oh and there would have to be a wood stove!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

For starters, I would like to physically attractive. Not just run of the mill attractive, I mean Hugh Jackman attractive. I would have a large, but tight-knit group of friends that have grown up with me and we all know the history of each others lives. I'd have a job that allows me to travel to exotic locations all over the world, but doesn't force me to do it. I'm thinking nature photographer sounds about right. I suppose I'd like to live near the beach somewhere. Maybe California. Money wouldn't be a concern.

Most importantly, though, I'd like to have a family. A wife who understands and loves me just as much as I understand and love her. Someone I can confide in and tell all my secrets to. Someone I can be there for no matter what. And children, of course, a son and daughter. Oh, and a dog and cat too, just to complete the picture.:b


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

i'd want to just travel around the world and paint landscapes and such. i'd stay in each place a year or so. and i guess i'd have a home base somewhere, to store stuff. um, ideally an island. maybe in scotland.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I would have my own cartoon.

I would love to invent some new iconic superhero.

And I would have a group of friends from infancy ( like in the tv shows) which would include some girl that I eventually go off with.

Ever notice how in tv cartoons ( most recent, danny phantom ) there is always this female friend who develops a crush on the protagonist.

Man, I wish it were so it real life. 

Wouldn't it be great, if instead of going out, searching for women, you could just get with the girl-next-door.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I would inherit enough money to not 'have to' work :banana, buy a house in the country, hire a farmhand and have a nice little life in a small little house with a really nice front porch with a rocking chair (or two) and a hammock. 

I would grow veggies and have fruit trees and berry bushes and some chickens - maybe a cow (if I had the farm hand to help with that stuff). I would can stuff and freeze stuff and learn how to use the chainsaw and cut up my own wood for winter. 

It would snow in the winter, I would have apple blossoms in the spring, followed by lilacs and a summer that maybe would get really hot only a few weeks and then it would be fall with all the leaves changing.

I would go to town once a month to do my 'other shopping'... and maybe take in a movie or eat in a restaurant and then go back to the simple life.

I would write and maybe get published and I would read a lot and just exist with out a lot of stuff to clutter up my life... I would be very minimalist.

If I were lucky farmhand would fall in love with me and that would be a bonus. Otherwise one day in town I would meet some awesome guy who always wanted to live a life that I was living and after awhile he would come share mine with me.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, Vincymon --- that would be awesome if it was that easy and natural and simple... why can't it be like that... oh, that's right because everyone freaking moves away - or we have to when our parents decide to go live elsewhere and we get drug along with them. Ooops sorry - didn't mean to be a downer...

I like your idea though... Danny Phantom and Kim Possible both had that going on - I love them... even Lizzie McQuire did that one too. I love that.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

max4225 said:


> at the moment i'd like to live on a space ship. Not too many people, just enough to chat or play magnetic cards once in a while. Pizza and movie night. Maybe a ladyfriend to share the living quarters with. We could sneak out in the night and float around in the zero-g sections. Sometimes i crave zero-g. Not all the time, just part of the day. Space suits sound cozy to me. I like running thick gloved hands through soil, collecting rock samples, fixing and building stuff in extreme environments.
> 
> Most of my present worries could be left behind planetside, too far away for any of that stuff to influence my daily life anymore. I could use a fresh start. I'd travel light. Slurp rehydrated spaghetti and tang in plastic bags. Cryogenically preserved donuts. I know how to fly large spacecraft. I've done some sims where i've docked with a space station in earth orbit and then pushed them all the way to mars and put them in orbit there. Sometimes i go diving and glidding through the upper atmosphere of venus or zip around titan.


rotfl!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Something involving this:


















Riverfront trailer! It is ideal.

I would also like to have a horrible pink house in Ft Lauderdale where I could hang out with leathery old ladies on rollerblades.

And just so it's clear, I am not joking.


----------



## coral (Aug 5, 2009)

My ideal life would be simple. I would live in a small little house surrounded with flowers, trees and plants. I would not live somewhere noisy and boring like the city or suburbs. I would just read, paint, write, play and learn music, and dance. For a living, I'd be a professional dancer and selling my artwork and jewelry. I'd have a significant other and only very close friends who enjoy the same interests and hobbies I do. Help others. Walking distance from a local produce store and a lake. Own a bicycle. Have weekend entertainment such as drum circles, musicians, plays, fire dancers. Loud obnoxious people are not invited. On occasion, become intoxicated. That would be the perfect life.


----------



## Shiftless Body (May 30, 2009)

I would first like to thank the op for this great thread. I think the idea is both creative and therapeutic, and provides a platform to exercise our wildest dreams.

Now for my ideal life, I've decided to break it up into 5 basic categories.

*Time*: Present time (2000's)

*Career*: Musician/Author. For about 8 or 10 years of my early life I would be the lead singer/lyricist in a four piece band. My band would release anywhere between 3 - 5 albums. We would be moderately successful, but never achieve the renown of bands like U2 or Radiohead. My band would be primarily known for it's deeply emotional lyrics and stripped down alternative rock sound, reminiscent of the post-punk movement of the early 80's. After a series of studio albums, I would willingly quit the music industry and embark on my next stage in life; writing. My goal would be to write and publish 3 - 5 major novels (400 - 700 pages), several short stories, and perhaps a play. The main focus of my stories would be to introduce and develop uniquely emotional characters to the reader. Common undertones of my stories would include anguish of the mind, physical and mental illness, moral struggles, various philisohpical theories, youthful idealism, and the beauty and irrationality of love.

*Relationships*: I would meet my life partner at the early age of 25. Though never officially married, only through death would we be ultimately separated. My partner and I would have only one child, a son. I would maintain 2 - 4 very close friends who I love dearly, but would also have numerous acquaintances and casual friends who I cared for as well. I would also always have at least two pets (preferably dogs) throughout my entire life.

*Geographical location*: I would have two places of residence. The first would be a 5 bedroom house somewhere in the Greater Glasgow area of Scotland. The second would be a small 2 bedroom apartment in Malta, which would be used as a vacation house in the winter.

*Lifestyle*: With the money earned from my music career, I would be able to live very comfortably. However, it would be from my writing career where I would generate the vast majority of my income. After several years of writing I would have amassed somewhere between 5 - 10 million dollars, leaving me very well off. A main source of my money would be spent on continuous travel. My goal would be to visit all 6 continents (excluding Antarctica) before my death. I would spend very little on automobiles and technology I deem frivolous. I would have a very large literature and music library which I would spend countless hours in every day. A very large sum of money would go to various charities and institutes I support, and perhaps founding an organization dedicated to starving artists. The soil would inevitably consume my body, but not before a very happy, cherished, and long life.


----------



## Isabel (Jul 21, 2009)

It would be a stone cottage with seperate studio on several acres in a rural setting with a University Art School where I can be a professional student for the rest of my life and in my spare time paint, throw pots, carve and paint them, and garden, and enjoy the setting with a tipi, greenhouse, outdoor kitchen and firepit with a beautiful view via proceeds of mass reproductions of my artwork through distribution and sales.


----------



## DTrotter9 (Aug 8, 2009)

I used to dream of living a simple leaving and high thinking life like that! and also I want to be a Successful business man in this world.


----------



## NemoNevermore (Aug 7, 2009)

Assuming I have to pick a realistic situation, I also liked the idea of living in Maine. I think I might opt for Canada, though. Have a small house by a lake in Ontario, or maybe one by the ocean in New Brunswick or Nova Scotia. Either way I'd have a second house on Long Beach Island, New Jersey for vacations at any time of the year. I'd have a wife who is an anthropologist or sociologist (anything in the social sciences except economics, really), and we would wander the woods at night. I would be a writer with a small but loyal and well deserved following, and I'd make enough money to pay our bills and take the occasional trip. Maybe I would also work part time as a creative writing professor as well. I'd have one kid who would go on to do great things, and that would be that.

If I can be a bit more fantastical, I'd want to live in a world where it's almost always snowing. There would be no cities, just miles of gently sloping white forests surrounded by ocean. Some people would live in cabins, but me and others like me would wander the snow as nomads. We'd live off the land and never stay in one place long. Sometimes other wanderers might find and travel with me for a while, but we would always separate again. Even so, we'd always know that we'd probably run into each other some day. When I grew tired f wandering I might stay in one of the cabins for a day or two in exchange for news and stories, but I'd always move on. Then one day I'd find a wonderful girl, and after traveling together for a long time and occasionally separating we would build a cabin of our own and live there when we were too old to wander the snow. That's my idea of heaven.


----------

